# BMX selber zusammenbauen



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

Ich will mir selber ein Projekt starten und zwar ein BMX aufzubauen.Ich will ausschließlich Gute Komponenten verwenden und kein Billigzeug!Einen Rahmen von Flybike habe ich schon.Bloß wollte wissen welche komponeten ich benötige und welche Marken gut sind(und wo es noch bezahlbar ist,aber gute Qualität darauf geachtet wird.)

Freue mich auf Antworten.


----------



## atown-local (29. Januar 2012)

meine zeit aufm bmx is schon etwas länger her...aber sehr empfehlen würd ich dir die hazzard laufräder und primo powerbite kurbel
primo the wall bereifung inkl passender primogriffe ist sowieso pflicht 
nicht nur hochwertig sondern auch langlebig der kram!!

mehr hab ich grad nich spontan ausm kopf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Ok danke.Kennt ihr auch eine Seite wo man vllt.Die Sachen billiger bekommt als im laden?


----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Sry wegen doppeltpost(finde EDIT knopf nicht),aber welche Reifengröße Benötige ich und wieviel Narben?


----------



## atown-local (29. Januar 2012)

20" ?!? und das mit den NABEN versteh ich nich


----------



## Stirni (29. Januar 2012)

20"
2 Naben? Eine für vorne und eine für hinten hab ich grad so grob überschlagen.

www.parano-garage.de hat eigentlich alles und das zu gutem preise.


----------



## atown-local (29. Januar 2012)

parano oder bmx-mailorder


----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Ok Danke.

Und könnte ich im BMX rad auch Scheibenbremsen reinbauen?Also hinten nur?(Wegen Drifts)


----------



## atown-local (29. Januar 2012)

sry für ot...
spar lieber für ne für ne reperatur in deinem denkerstübchen bevor du hier 2räder mishandelst....
-paddle.0.phil-


----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Hey,bin Mountainbiker und an Scheibenbremsen gewöhnt..


----------



## Stirni (29. Januar 2012)

gibt es am bmx nicht. federung übrigens auch nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Wie messe ich aber die Rahmengröße meines BMX aus?Weil auf dem Rahmen des BMX ist keine größe Angeben.


----------



## Stirni (29. Januar 2012)

Beim BMX ist die Rahmengröße = Die Oberrohrlänge und die befindet sich zwischen 19" und 22". Da es ein Flybikes rahmen ist,mutmaße ich,dass sich die Oberrohrlänge auf zwischen 20" und 21" eingrenzen lässt.


----------



## longi (29. Januar 2012)

Ok danke,

Das Thema kann Geschlossen werde.


----------

